# Yellowing Emersed HC



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Im new to emersed culture. I have some emersed HC currently growing in ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA and some of the leaves are yellowing. Any ideas as to why? Could the be due to lack of sufficient lighting? I currently have a 40w dual daylight over the tank...


----------

